# New Engine for the boat



## steamer (Mar 7, 2008)

She's a 1.5 x 3.0 x 2.5 compound for the boat I just launched. Design, and patterns and machining by me.
the second one shows the engine on the prony brake. 

Dave


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Very nice, I want to see the boat too...


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 7, 2008)

ooooh very nice!

I second Mike. I want to see the boat as well.

And Dave... how about a video of the engine?


Eric


----------



## steamer (Mar 7, 2008)

Thankyou, but I don't have any video.

Heres a few more pictures though....the day I launched her. I am still finishing the boiler and that is not installed in these photo's....but this year I think

Thanks again


----------



## steamer (Mar 7, 2008)

and one more as I think it shows the deck better.... 





Dave


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks, that boat is beautiful, next time you take it out for a ride get video of it chugging along. :bow:


----------



## steamer (Mar 7, 2008)

You betcha!.... ;D

Dave


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice looking launch. What are you doing for a boiler?

Eric


----------



## steamer (Mar 7, 2008)

15 square foot Blackstaffe. Pressure vessel is done, it's the fire box and everything else! :


----------



## Powder keg (Mar 7, 2008)

Very nice job!!!

Wes


----------



## steamer (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks PowderKeg!


Dave


----------



## rake60 (Mar 7, 2008)

Dave the engine AND the boat are both true works of art!

Beautiful! 

Rick


----------



## steamer (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Rick,

I have to thank my wife whom without her support, it wouldn't have happened.

Dave


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey thats real purty..I just started building the engine to build a steam launch but I guarantee it wont look that nice when I finish it ..Whats the length on the boat?..What you doing for a prop?


----------



## steamer (Mar 8, 2008)

She's 25' x 5' beam

The first shot try at a prop is a 3 blade 16 x 18.....I may have to cut it down and pitch it up, but it's a start


Dave


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 20, 2008)

Very sweet !

Any build pix on the engine ? I'd sure like to see some details on how you did the engine 

Mike


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Mar 20, 2008)

Missed this when it was first up, damn fine craftsmanship sir!

Best Regards


----------



## steamer (Mar 20, 2008)

Many thanks to you both.

I will see if I have anything on my PC regarding build pictures...
The cylinder blocks, and the back columns are cast iron to my patterns, while the rest of it is bar stock.
Thanks again,


Dave


----------



## Mcgyver (Mar 20, 2008)

also missed it before, looks great, boat and engine


----------



## steamer (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks McGyver!

I'm still searching for a few engine build photo's

I'll hunt around...

The engine is a 1.5" x 3.0" x 2.5" stroke compound.


Dave


----------

